# Bug ID



## JohnDoan (Jun 20, 2019)

:shock: :? What the heck!!


----------



## Confederate Lawn (Apr 4, 2018)

wheel bug aka assassin bug. They bite and it hurts!!! BAD!!! well, I guess it's more like a stab or puncture


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

JohnDoan said:


> :shock: :? What the heck!!


Wheel bugs are actually a sign that you have a pretty healthy ecosystem around your property.


----------



## JohnDoan (Jun 20, 2019)

Thank y'all for the info. That thing was gnarly looking. Good to know. Learned something today. Thanks again!!!


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

Confederate Lawn said:


> wheel bug aka assassin bug. They bite and it hurts!!! BAD!!! well, I guess it's more like a stab or puncture


Pay attention to this comment. Their bite or whatever you call it is not fun. Hurts more than you would think when looking at them.


----------

